# beat it! get lost!



## Gianni2

What one expression fits any of the above?


----------



## queentr48

Buondi',
Suggerisco
"vattene"


----------



## Marcone

Gianni2 said:
			
		

> What one expression fits any of the above?


 
*Vattene!* works well, unless you want to get vulgar........

Sorry, queentr48.  We must have seen this at the same time.

Marco


----------



## Paulfromitaly

They all have the same meaning: "levati dai piedi" or "levati dalle palle" which is a bit ruder.


----------



## queentr48

I was trying for a less vernacular expression, but "levati dai piedi" is OK, or "va a fa...un brodo"


----------



## Elisa68

Anche:
_Aria!_
_Fatti un giro!_


----------



## Sonnie

My contribution :
"levati di torno"
"sparisci"


----------



## danalto

_*Fila!
Fila via!*_
_*Tela!*_ (slang )


----------



## Gianni2

queentr48 said:
			
		

> Buondi',
> Suggerisco
> "vattene"


 
Thanks a lot.



			
				Paulfromitaly said:
			
		

> They all have the same meaning: "levati dai piedi" or "levati dalle palle" which is a bit ruder.


Good one!



			
				queentr48 said:
			
		

> I was trying for a less vernacular expression, but "levati dai piedi" is OK, or "va a fa...un brodo"


I hope I never need to use it.



			
				Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Anche:
> _Aria!_
> _Fatti un giro!_


Oh, I like those, too.



			
				danalto said:
			
		

> _*Fila!*_
> _*Fila via!*_
> _*Tela!*_ (slang )


There's no misunderstanding one's feeling with those expressions, I bet.


----------



## TimLA

Good thread. A couple of questions:

When you say "levati", what picture do you get in your mind? One of someone "getting up"-"rising" and moving away - or just moving away from you?

Where does the "aria" come from?

Where does the "fila" come from?

Tim


----------



## Sonnie

TimLA said:
			
		

> Good thread. A couple of questions:
> 
> When you say "levati", what picture do you get in your mind? One of someone "getting up"-"rising" and moving away - or just moving away from you?
> 
> Where does the "aria" come from?
> 
> Where does the "fila" come from?
> 
> Tim



Hi tim,
Here's my try:

Levati
 reminds me of moving away.I don't think that there is still someone who use it with 'getting-up meaning.It sounds archaic.

Aria comes from the necessity to breathe.You're oppressing me,i can't even breathe,let me breathe.I need breathing,i need AIR,then leave the space around me free.

Fila comes from filare via,which means 'to run away fast'.

Another entry:
'Smamma'

Any of you willing to correct my english is extremely welcomed.

Sonnie


----------



## TimLA

Sonnie said:
			
		

> Hi tim,
> Levati reminds me of moving away. I don't think that anyone uses it meaning "getting-up" meaning. It sounds archaic.
> 
> Aria comes from the necessity to breathe. "You're oppressing (OK, but suffocating would also work) me", "I can't even breathe", "Let me breathe", "I need to breath", "I need AIR", then leave the space around me free. (superb description!)
> 
> Fila comes from filare via, which means 'to run away fast'.
> 
> Another entry:
> 'Smamma'
> 
> Any of you willing to correct my english are welcomed.
> 
> Sonnie


 
Very little correction needed.
My confusion with levati is the use of "levarsi" and "levare" - or even "sollevare" in the sense of "raising" animals, and "bread rising".

Thanks very much
Tim


----------



## Gianni2

>>Any of you willing to correct my english is extremely welcomed.<<

Your message is perfectly clear, but you might want to say simply, "I welcome any corrections to my English".


----------



## Sonnie

Sorry,i hadn't seen your replies, i'm late (as usual ).
I beg your pardon and I would like to thank you both for correcting my mistakes.I appreciate it.


----------



## raffaella

I just wanted to add "Smamma!" to the list. 
I am not sure how widespread it is but it's very common around Milan.

Raffaella


----------



## Dushnyoni

smamma, sgomma, levati dai piedi you could have thousands of them. Italian is just too colourful a language


----------



## Erinlad

I've been looking for this thread! I want something to say to annoying street venders, con men, etc.

While watching an Italian movie (I don't remember the title), what I thought I heard was, "Va te! Va te!" I think now it must have be "vattene". Or did I hear right? 

The Context: Women goes to the apartment door of a couple having a loud argument to complain. A man answers the door (he dressed in an under shirt and dragging a female by the hair). He shouts a lengthy insult at the stunned women at the door and ends his tirad with "Va ....


----------



## lsp

That movie scene sounds like "Va..." might well have been followed by something a little more colorful than "...tene!" Depends... was it PG rated  ?


----------



## Salegrosso

I realize that there is another classic one: _Sciò!_


----------



## Never Got a Dinner

You can also say "Cammina!" loosely translated as, "Take a walk!" or, "Get outa here!"


----------



## Erinlad

lsp said:


> That movie scene sounds like "Va..." might well have been followed by something a little more colorful than "...tene!" Depends... was it PG rated  ?


 
No, nothing followed. I heard, "VAH TAY! VAH TAY!". There may have been a "NAY" sound at the end, but I didn't hear it.


----------



## lsp

Erinlad said:


> No, nothing followed. I heard, "VAH TAY! VAH TAY!". There may have been a "NAY" sound at the end, but I didn't hear it.



I was kidding (hence the ). You had said it sounded like "va te" so I think it's logical at this point to conclude it was "Vattene!" (at least until you can remember which movie it was).


----------



## MarcoMac

TimLA said:


> My confusion with levati is the use of "levarsi" and "levare"


Comes from military use.
"Levare le tende": literally disasemble and pack the tents, but it's inavoidable to mean also "the camp is over, let's move".
So in common speak "leviamo le tende" is straight "let's move!".

"Lèvati!" is then "put your wigwam anywhere but here!" - "move!"

"ti" is not reflexive here. Pronoun: leva+ti = move yourself.
[edit]
Whoops
I mean that is not the reflexive verb "levarsi" [wake-up, get-up] but "levare" [remove, subtract, eradicate] in reflexive conjugation
=====================
Also "Levati da..." "get out of my..."
- dai piedi
- dalle scatole ["boxes", a couple of. A substitute for a part of the male human reproductive apparatus]
- "dalle p..." and "dai c..." [THE anathomic part... no substitution, and no spelling, too. Find out on your own ]
WARNING: don't use any of the above unless you're much bigger than the interlocutor...

A polite form is "levati dalla mia vista" [out of my sight]. Yet, not being this one gross nor expletive, is not widely used  [literary uses only]


----------



## federicoft

Other suggestions:
sgombra/sloggia/pedala via/pussa via.


----------



## Erinlad

I think I'll use *Vattene!* (and *Smamma *in Milano per raffaella's post).  Both short and to the point. *Vattene!* is in my Italian-English dictionary under *scram*. The dictionary also lists* Fila via! *(per danalto's post), and *escimi di tra i piedi!* (not seen on this thread and too long for me). All three listed as _colloquial_ (not listed as _vulgar)_


----------



## Mr_DiMe

Buongiorno!
Nuovo del forum e prima richiesta...
Mi trovo a dover scrivere qualcosa tipo "trovare un modo per togliermelo/a dalle scatole/dai piedi."
Ho trovato "buzz off" ma temo significhi toglierSI dai piedi, battersela, andarsene.

Mi suona anche bene "get her off my back" ma non so se ci siamo...

Help!


Ehm grazie per lo spostamento...


----------



## tericcia

Salegrosso said:


> I realize that there is another classic one: _Sciò!_


 
"Sciò!"...
Pensavo che fosse una cosa regionale...invece si usa dappertutto?
Pensavo che venisse dal modo che mio nonno usava per cacciare le galline...


----------



## maxim79

So let me understand
I can use "Beat it" as "get off" to say "levati dalle scatole"..?? If someone is bothering me i can say to him "Don't bother,beat it"..Am i right?
I'm wondering how i can use it as "darsela a gambe,scappare"..By sayin' for example "As i saw him i beated it"..??
Therefore the Micheal Jackson's song means "scappa,dattela a gambe"..Right?


----------



## TimLA

maxim79 said:


> So let me understand
> I can use "Beat it" as well as "get off" to say "levati dalle scatole"..?? Yes, see comments below
> If someone is bothering me i can say to him "Don't bother me, beat it"..Am i right? Yes
> I'm wondering how i can use it as "darsela a gambe,scappare"..
> By saying, for example, "When I saw him, I beated it"..??
> Therefore the Micheal Jackson's song means "scappa,dattela a gambe"..Right?


 
"Beat it" is a fairly old form, and MJ used it for rhythm and rhyme.
Yes, as he uses it, it means "Leave!" "Go away" "Get away from here!".

If someone is bothering you, you can say hundreds of things from nice to rude.

Please, leave me alone.
Please, don't bother me.
Don't bother me.
Don't bother me, beat it!

and all the other phrases in this thread.


----------



## maxim79

TimLA said:


> "Beat it" is a fairly old form, and MJ used it for rhythm and rhyme.
> Yes, as he uses it, it means "Leave!" "Go away" "Get away from here!".
> 
> If someone is bothering you, you can say hundreds of things from nice to rude.
> 
> Please, leave me alone.
> Please, don't bother me.
> Don't bother me.
> Don't bother me, beat it!
> 
> and all the other phrases in this thread.


 
Many thanks!!!..


----------

